#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Απλούστευση διαδικασιών γνωστοποίησης ΚΥΕ - Νέα Υγειονομική Διάταξη 2017

## milt

κυκλοφόρησε η νέα Υγειονομική Διάταξη σε συνδυασμό με 

ΝΕΑ ΥΓΕΙΟΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΔΙΑΤΑΞΗ ΦΕΚ Β 2161-2017.pdf

το νέο θεσμικό πλαίσιο άσκησης οικονομικής δραστηριότητας  Ν.4442/2016 (Α 230)

και 

την απλούστευση διαδικασιών γνωστοποίησης Λειτουργίας Καταστημάτων Υγειονομικού Ενδιαφέροντος

ΚΥΑ 16228 18-05-17 ΑΠΛΟΥΣΤΕΥΣΗ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΩΝ ΓΝΩΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ.pdf

----------

eMichanikos.gr, Xάρης

----------


## milt

Nα συμπληρώσω ότι στον δήμο πια πηγαίνουμε μόνο για την έκδοση βεβαίωσης ότι μπορεί να λειτουργήσει η επιχείρηση στην συγκεκριμένη θέση (παράρτημα Α ΚΥΑ16228/2017) και αφού την πάρουμε παίρνουμε και το απαιτούμενο παράβολο.
Η βεβαίωση πρέπει να εκδοθεί εντός 15 ημερών αλλιώς κάνουμε αίτηση στον δήμο για να μας δώσει έγγραφο παρέλευσης του δεκαπενθήμερου με το οποίο μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε στην γνωστοποίηση με δικιά μας ευθύνη ότι μπορεί να γίνει η επιχείρηση στην συγκεκριμένη θέση.Συνήθως περνάει το δεκαπενθήμερο επειδή αργεί η πολεοδομία να απαντήσει εγγράφως στον δήμο για της χρήσεις γης της περιοχής, γιαυτό αν δεν θέλουμε τυχόν να μπούμε  σε αυτή την διαδικασία καλό είναι να έχουμε μεριμνήσει να πάρουμε εμείς τις χρήσεις γης από την πολεοδομία και να την καταθέσουμε μαζί με το παράρτημα Α.

Η γνωστοποίηση γίνεται ηλεκτρονικά στην ιστοσελίδα www.notifybusiness.gov.gr

----------

eMichanikos.gr, Xάρης

----------


## milt

Παράταση ωραρίου λειτουργίας μουσικών οργάνων πέραν του κανονικού για ΚΥΕ μαζικής εστίασης πλήρους γεύματος από τις 23:00 στις 3:00πμ βάσει της αστυνομικής διάταξης όπως αυτή τροποποιήθηκε με την Β-15/12/01/1996:
1) Ονομαστική κατάσταση ιδιοκτητών-ενοικιαστών του ακινήτου με υπογραφές (έντυπο του δήμου)
2) Υπέυθυνη δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη της επιχείρησης ότι << τα αναφερόμενα στην ονομαστική κατάσταση των ιδιοκτητών-ενοικιαστών επί της οδού τάδε... είναι γνήσια και αληθή>>
3) Σώμα γνωστοποίησης
4) Δημοτική ενημερότητα
5) Αίτηση στο δήμο

Άδεια κατάληψης πεζοδρομίου ή πλατείας:
Απλοποιημένη διαδικασία εφόσον υπήρχε άδεια κατάληψης κοινόχρηστου χώρου από την προηγούμενη ίδιας κατηγορίας επιχείρηση
1) Υπεύθυνη δήλωση νέου ιδιοκτήτη επιχείρησης ότι << δεν έχει γίνει καμία μεταβολή στο εμβαδόν των τμ της καταλήψεως με τραπεζοκαθίσματα καθώς και στην διάταξης τους επί του κοινοχρήστου χώρου. Επίσης δεν έχει επέλθει καμία μεταβολή στον χώρο της καταλήψεως σε σχέση με τα εγκριθέντα κατά το παρελθόν τοπογραφικά διαγράμματα που αφορούσαν την προηγούμενη επιχείρηση που λειτουργούσε επί της οδού........>>
2) Σώμα γνωστοποίησης
3) Δημοτική ενημερότητα
4) Αίτηση στο δήμο
5) Πληρωμή στον δήμο ενοικίου  ανάλογα με τα τμ και την τιμολόγηση της περιοχής του χώρου κατάληψης εφάπαξ ή με δόσεις 

Διαδικασία από την αρχή: σε πλατείες και σε πεζοδρόμια με πλάτος άνω των 2 μέτρων μόνο καθώς σε κάθε περίπτωση πρέπει να διασφαλίζεται η διέλευση πεζών κτλ
1) 5 αντίγραφα τοπογραφικού σχεδιαγράμματος με αποτύπωση του χώρου κατάληψης-δέντρα-κολώνες κτλ
2) Κατάθεση στην τεχνική υπηρεσία του δήμου
3) Εγκριση-αυτοψία από την τροχαία 
4) Πληρωμή στον δήμο ενοικίου  ανάλογα με τα τμ και την τιμολόγηση της περιοχής του χώρου κατάληψης εφάπαξ ή με δόσεις

----------

Xάρης

----------

